# "Chicken Soup" for Anxiety



## Guest (Oct 27, 2002)

This evening I could almost take that topic title literally. I am feeling more anxious than usual today... so, since it is Saturday... the hubby is at work and the kid is out with his friends.... I am taking advantage of the peace and quiet here at home as I bake bread and make homemade beef, barley, vegie soup (thick, just like the guys like it). Maybe it's the aroma of the basil, or the oregano(by the way oregano can help with tummy troubles), or maybe it's the delicious aroma of my late mother's homemade bread as it wafts out the front door that so entices me and gives me a feeling of peace inside.It could also be my little "Precious" who just finished licking my cheek and nibbling on my fingers as she often does in her feline way.... then "kneading" the quilt and burrowing into my bossom.... purring deeply and nuzzling until she gets as close as she possibly can to me.... her warm body breathing a bit of peace & tranquil satisfaction into my spirit.The sky may be gray and overcast on this late fall day, but in my mind I see images of azure skies, those fluffy white cumulous clouds.... and a countryside painted in warm, soft and comforting hues.When we take time to smell the roses..... life can guide us to healing.Ritalucy.... how about posting some of your beautiful poetry here for us to enjoy?Kamie.... would you do us the favor of offer us some of your healing words here?Warm thoughts, Evie


----------



## kamie (Sep 14, 2002)

Warm thoughts are good thoughts and good thoughts are healing thoughts and the circle returns to tomorrow and the circle begins again.Hugs and Hope


----------

